# Hello



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Greetings to All:
After posting in a forum I was invited to post here to say "Hello".








Am new to posting. I usually lurk around gathering bits 'o info. So, I want to say thank you to all of you that are so generous with your time to share your knowledge/experiences.

Growing up I did alot of tent camping. My DW and I didn't make the time to family camp; we were very active in the Boy Scout Troop. Finally, this last July, made the trip to Yellowstone NP. Second day, DW says this is fun lets find the money to get that tent trailer.







...priceless

Yeah a PUP. I thought I wanted a little tent trailer. We looked a Jayco Select 12HW. Had to be high wall - DW is 5' 10" with long legs. Found Fleetwood Highlander series to be more to our needs: DW loved the bathroom compared to the J. We looked... She saw... She said, "Your NOT making my Dodge Magnum pull that." I started to speak; she gives me that look. DW asks dealer where's the closest Dodge dealer.








Later that evening we were drive a Dodge Ram 1500 HEMI MegaCab.









I ponder... 7k plus tow rating... I shop. DW says a tent trailer will be enough: look at the price. Still, I shop. Historically, DW has been cold when I'm in t-shirt and shorts. I kept thinking that a thin tent and a 1600BTU furnace might be too small.

I looked at Outbacks... Loved the 26RLS. A bit spendy for my budget. DW wouldn't consider over $20k. Got a callback from Gary at East Bay RV last Saturday saying they had dropped the price on OB23RS $4000.







Invited DW to "go look" and say "No thank you". After stepping in all the show models we came back to the 23RS. She said that I wanted to hate it, but I love it.







We put a deposit down until we finish shuffling $$$... ordering hitch, brake control, storage, and stuff. We hope to take shakedown run mid-September.

So, I guess this makes us soon-to-be Outbackers.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome bentpixel,

You will definitely be glad you got the OB instead of a PUP. We still think we are in a ma nsion compared to the PUP.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> Tami


Welcome Bentpixel,

This as you will see will be one of the best decisions you have ever made. I'll be looking forward to hearing about your new adventures.

Tami,

Isn't an Outback caravan the most beautiful thing! Great Picture. I guess this is from the Niagra Rally trip?

Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, bentpixal!*








And congratulations on the coming Outback!









Boy, I wish my DW would tell me I had to buy a new truck! Does she have a sister?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to the Tribe!!!!



> Historically, DW has been cold when I'm in t-shirt and shorts.


 I understand - can't tell you how many times during our tenting adventures I heard "Could you go put long pants on please, I'm cold!"







Nah - let's just go inside and get toasty...


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welocme. 
what a great camper you picked out for yourself if i say so myself.

let me know when you have time for mods. 
i have a few just for the 23rs..

campingnut18


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> Tami,
> 
> Isn't an Outback caravan the most beautiful thing! Great Picture. I guess this is from the Niagra Rally trip?
> 
> Darlene


Yes Darlene, absolutely







& yes this is coming home from the Niagra Falls Rally.








I love looking at those pics.

Tami


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







Don't worry, if you guys enjoyed camping with the scouts, you'll love the Outback. Just think, no more cold, rainy, sleety outhouse visits. You're gonna love it. I hope all goes well with the paperwork and you get a nice fall trip in.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome bentpixel to the Outback Family
And congrats on your up coming purchase
You won't regret it Best thing we ever did
Love it so much I even got a Tatoo of Outbackers.com









Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Welcome bentpixel to the Outback Family
> And congrats on your up coming purchase
> You won't regret it Best thing we ever did
> Love it so much I even got a Tatoo of Outbackers.com
> ...


No way! Really? Wow, now that's dedication. Okay, where is it? Don't tell me it's on your tushie.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer








Welcome to outbackers.com








Chime in often









Thor


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome aboard! The 23RS is a great model.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard!! You'll love your New TT! Hope to see you out and about!!

Eric


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> QUOTE(HootBob @ Sep 8 2006, 05:48 AM)
> 
> Welcome bentpixel to the Outback Family
> And congrats on your up coming purchase
> ...


Better than on his bent pixel!

Mark

BTW, bentpixel, WELCOME!

Mark


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome to the best group of people on the net !!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Welcome bentpixel









Congrats on your soon to be new 23rs!!

You're going to love camping with all of us at Zion National Park next year in it









Dawn


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi to all,








Just spoke with $$$person .... the cogs do turn.






























Should be a real OUTBACKER by the end of the month.
















Now, I'm shopping for batteries, electical stuff, and refining my need/want list.

My thanks to everyones for their help.

I will have to wait







to for the hitch to arrive. I want the Hensley Arrow. Don't know if I want their BC. Looking hard at Brake Smart.

I found a school in Jackson, CA that teaches RV driving skills...









Want DW and I to be comfortable and relaxed by the time we get to the campground.

The next hard question is: where to go for the maiden voyage


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

bentpixel said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the family bentpixel. Congrats on your new Outback.







I noticed you mentioned the brake controller. I would highly recommend the "Prodigy" brake controller. It is the best on the market. There is nothing better. Most everybody on this site uses the Prodigy. I know more Outbackers will chime in.

Again, Welcome to Outbackers.com. Maybe we will see you on the road sometime.

Leon


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

bentpixel said:


> Don't know if I want their BC. Looking hard at Brake Smart.


*Prodigy Brake Controller!!!!*


----------



## G.G.Gator (Aug 4, 2006)

bentpixel said:


> I will have to wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome bentpixel,

Great choice for your hitch. I have no regrets, well worth the money.

Greg


----------

